# Johnny Thompson Queens



## camero7 (Sep 21, 2009)

I just received a shipment of virgins from Johnny [Broke_T]. I must say he is a pleasure to do business with. Very helpful and flexible. I ordered queens for June 1. I needed them quicker, he immediately agreed to ship them early, let me pick the day to ship. They arrived in great shape. Great looking queens, nicely marked. Can't say enough about his service. I look forward to evaluating these queens this summer and doing more business with him next year.


----------



## casinoken (May 6, 2012)

I couln't agree more. I work in the city where Johnny is based. I got my two nucs from him through a mutual friend. My bees have been a joy. Great work Johnny.


----------



## TIMER (Apr 17, 2011)

Well guess what? My queens are here already and they look great!! No BS from Johnny, he's a straight up honest businessman who does what he says he'll do.
You can't go wrong here folks.


----------

